# Speed HD



## ericboutin (Nov 11, 2007)

Curious...forgive if it's been asked and I missed it....anyway I was reading above the goofy thread of the guy who cancelled Dish and went to OTA cuz he couldn't get Speed HD....:nono2: 

Anyway I didn't know Speed was finally here in HD....I went and checked but it is red...as in a subscription channel. I have Everything pak with the bronze, platinum, gold whatever HD packages. How do I go about getting Speed HD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ericboutin said:


> Curious...forgive if it's been asked and I missed it....anyway I was reading above the goofy thread of the guy who cancelled Dish and went to OTA cuz he couldn't get Speed HD....:nono2:
> 
> Anyway I didn't know Speed was finally here in HD....I went and checked but it is red...as in a subscription channel. I have Everything pak with the bronze, platinum, gold whatever HD packages. How do I go about getting Speed HD. Thanks in advance.


SpeedHD has been here for sometime. Call and ask for a reauthorization Hit on you recievers, there maybe more HD your missing as well.


----------



## ericboutin (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow what a bummer! I mean I was psyched that Speed was in HD finally but bummed I was missing it all this time! Yes there was BET, MSNBC and FX along with Speed. 
I did the "online chat" with tech support, they had it fixed in no time. They did as you said - sent a "hit". It does make me wonder how many people are missing out. I check on here periodically and that is how I saw that Speed was in HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ericboutin said:


> Wow what a bummer! I mean I was psyched that Speed was in HD finally but bummed I was missing it all this time! Yes there was BET, MSNBC and FX along with Speed.
> I did the "online chat" with tech support, they had it fixed in no time. They did as you said - sent a "hit". It does make me wonder how many people are missing out. I check on here periodically and that is how I saw that Speed was in HD.


That block of HD channels seemed to miss lots of folks. I don't think anybody knows why. My house, no problem, my parents house, required a re-hit. It was and still is strange.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Yes, there was definitely a glitch on that batch of HD channels. I got all of the except BET initially. Had to contact tech support for a hit to get it.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I had to do the same thing when SpeedHD was first activated. Didn't care about BET and the other channels added in between, I wanted to see my F1 in widescreen.

BTW, the final F1 race of this season is supposed to be a test for a true HD F1 broadcast in preparation for next season which will be entirely in HD. Makes sense since Abu Dhabi is a brand new track.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> BTW, the final F1 race of this season is supposed to be a test for a true HD F1 broadcast in preparation for next season which will be entirely in HD. Makes sense since Abu Dhabi is a brand new track.


When's the race?


----------



## haloguy628 (Aug 5, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> When's the race?


October 30 through November 1


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't forget to watch the awesome Barrett-Jackson Collector Car Auction on SpeedHD this week (starting Thursday).

To see the cars,

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/appl...Wall.aspx?aid=303&sd=10/08/2009&ed=10/10/2009

Jay Leno, Bruce Willis, Don Johnson and others have cars up for sale.


----------



## ericboutin (Nov 11, 2007)

This was the biggest reason I wanted Speed in HD. I can't wait to see the auction in HD. It should be awesome! Now I need to get my EHD problems sorted out so I can tape the whole weekend!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

ericboutin said:


> This was the biggest reason I wanted Speed in HD. I can't wait to see the auction in HD. It should be awesome! Now I need to get my EHD problems sorted out so I can tape the whole weekend!


Speed will be streaming live to the internet as well. Log on to the Barrett-Jackson forums (http://community.barrett-jackson.com/forums) for car discussions.

Barrett-Jackson.com will also have live results and more.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

This whole thing about having to ask for a 're-hit' is inexcusable. Why isn't Dish sending out a communication to the customers that should be receiving these new channels in HD? They obviously now have to know about the problem. Can't they be a little proactive?

Yesterday I got re-hit using the automated phone feature. Just went through the prompts and advised that I was seeing error code 014. The automated voice advised that a signal is being sent and then music starts. I then hung up. I was doing this while at work. When I got home I had the new channels.

If I didn't happen to check out this dbstalk yesterday I would have never known that I was missing anything. I'm a little too busy to stay current with all of this.


----------



## priester68 (Sep 10, 2008)

Doesn't Dish send out emails or something letting you know that new channels are added or that SD channels are now in HD? I just signed up getting installed on Sat. Directv didn't tell you Sh*t. If you didn't find it on your own, you would have never known about new channels.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

priester68 said:


> Doesn't Dish send out emails or something letting you know that new channels are added or that SD channels are now in HD? I just signed up getting installed on Sat. Directv didn't tell you Sh*t. If you didn't find it on your own, you would have never known about new channels.


There's press releases, but the general public normally doesn't see them. Also, no emails.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ericboutin said:


> Wow what a bummer! I mean I was psyched that Speed was in HD finally but bummed I was missing it all this time! Yes there was BET, MSNBC and FX along with Speed.
> I did the "online chat" with tech support, they had it fixed in no time. They did as you said - sent a "hit". It does make me wonder how many people are missing out. I check on here periodically and that is how I saw that Speed was in HD.


Probably millions of people are missing SPEED HD because they arn't on this board. Millions is just a guess.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

ericboutin said:


> Curious...forgive if it's been asked and I missed it....anyway I was reading above the goofy thread of the guy who cancelled Dish and went to OTA cuz he couldn't get Speed HD....:nono2:
> 
> I don't understand his idea but if you go OTA then how in the world are you going to get SPEED? It is not broadcast OTA last time I checked.


----------

